# who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair?



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

post dem shots up from saturday evening, i'd like to get some good ones together for the site.

thanks again from me and zack, we couldnt have asked for better cars, better crowd, better fun. food was great, thanks to scott @ whiskers pub. thanks to shawn and snapriot for the coverage, and thanks to andrew @ stance design for the shirts and decal design work

already working on next year...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair? ([email protected])*

man you guys suck at posting pics
don't let me sick the pedo-scooter on you


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair? ([email protected])*

my only contribution for the moment


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair? (Ambrose Burnsides)*

YES


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

i posted this in my build thread before this thread existed









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tuddy)*

another


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair? ([email protected])*

aww i wanna see pics too. I wonder if anyone got any shots of my terribly awesome stache...


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair? (Ein punkt acht T)*

























The bartender was making my rum and cokes pretty damn stiff so most of my shots are gonna need to be viewed after a good night of partying.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: who committed stance adultery at this year's air affair? (michaelmark5)*

















Mark rolling to the GTG








And the winner is








No drinking and driving by me either the wife drove.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jason I wish I could put them up right now. Everyone will have to wait.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Found this one


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*









\end stance porn


----------



## babylamb (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

































































































_Modified by babylamb at 9:21 PM 9-30-2008_


_Modified by babylamb at 9:29 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Found this one










That be my shot home slice, i really wanted to get some shots at air affair, but by the time we got there it was dark and bigger cameras intimidate me.








Had a great time though, thanks for everyone who put it together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_bigger cameras intimidate me.









x2..







i saw a bunch of people shooting, so i didnt bust mine out...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

ill add the rest of mine:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*










all I got for now


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

haha its funny to watch the people behind the car
i cant wait for h2o 2009 i WILL attend WITH bags and other goodies


----------



## vwauditech1 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*








































































all i got for now


_Modified by vwauditech1 at 5:17 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwauditech1)*

Nice.... I got a background shot


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

man I wish I didnt live so far away! looks like good times guys!


----------



## babylamb (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
x2..







i saw a bunch of people shooting, so i didnt bust mine out... 

But Ryan always brags about how good the pictures of your car come out!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_another 



better than any plasti-gold trophy. thanks guys i was sure as hell shocked. didnt even know there were awards.
flossin the award


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
better than any plasti-gold trophy. thanks guys i was sure as hell shocked. didnt even know there were awards.
flossin the award








[/img]

Your car looked clean as **** we enjoyed it very much so....Yea you have to love the pink puff paint


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah, to maybe clear up some confusion it wasn't an award for the lowest car, but rather our favorite. zack and i both had mk4s, and this car fit the mold of the early 2000's clean mk4: shaved hatch, proper stance, proper-fitting wheels, simple painted valences, but most importantly no mis-matching of styles. 

we loved all of the cars, there definitely is a certain "je ne sais quoi" that really pulls us all together, there werent any jackasses, no awful cars, everyone seemed to have had a good time and got along fine. 

that said, next year we'll be giving away another bda-choice award, but will also let you all pick the car that the people like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It was cool to finally meet some of you guys. Lots of nice setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

we loved all of the cars, there definitely is a certain * "je ne sais quoi"* that really pulls us all together 

what'd you call me


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha I can't wait for next year. Jason I think we will need a bigger venue though.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_









lol great pic


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha I can't wait for next year. Jason I think we will need a bigger venue though. 

word. Next year I'm sure there will be even more peeps on bags....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

that too will be addressed. don't worry, it will be bigger and better


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha I am going to need a new logo for next year aren't I


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yessir








might keep moustaches as key.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

seemed like a great gtg ... just dissappointed i didn't make it there in the beggining ... i showed up pretty much at the end. Then again i probably had the ****ties stance for Air Ride ..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Jason.. pm me or send me a text.. I have an Idea i want to share.
And rick... god damn i love that pic with my cars ass.. do you have high res with a credit tag? I needs to make a few new EG desktop pics


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Your car looked clean as **** we enjoyed it very much so....Yea you have to love the pink puff paint










hahaha dude whoever put the "design" on the top port has the artistic ability of a 3 year old blind child. its great.
i was even sure why i won. but i wouldnt argue.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

I watched that creepy dude in the photo above do it...and he was damn proud of his work!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

cant wait for this next year, gotta keep the moustaches for this...if i could only stand to grow one for a year haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
hahaha dude whoever put the "design" on the top port has the artistic ability of a 3 year old blind child. its great.
i was even sure why i won. but i wouldnt argue.


hey, that took great concentration and skill.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its enjoyed thoroughly


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that too will be addressed. don't worry, it will be bigger and better









word. im stoked already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wooot


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

anyone got anymore pics from that night


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SD auto NY)*

I do. I was the one that greeted you as you got there. I can't post them right now though.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i remember it was nice meeting you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I was gonna show up in my a4 slammed on coils and just try to bullsh1t everyone


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I was gonna show up in my a4 slammed on coils and just try to bullsh1t everyone









Annnnnd. you would have gotten laughed at.. called a poser and run tha **** out..


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Annnnnd. you would have gotten laughed at.. called a poser and run tha **** out.. 


PWND.... I heard there were people at the entrance making you hit switches to get in.
















Is the police tape a guide for "your not low enough"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

yes


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*








there were a couple that weren't


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Annnnnd. you would have gotten laughed at.. called a poser and run tha **** out.. 

Doubt that.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_







there were a couple that weren't









I plead guilty







Still working on it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Doubt that.


I dont cause that would have been me pointing and laughing.. And by the looks of it you can't take a joke eather.. only fun people that can take a joke need apply...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_

PWND.... I heard there were people at the entrance making you hit switches to get in.










I drove my car in on a static drop,







but i parked in the back to keep clear from all the air heads.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
I drove my car in on a static drop,







but i parked in the back to keep clear from all the air heads.









Ian your an exception.. and its not like leahs car isnt riding dirty


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Is the police tape a guide for "your not low enough"


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*









B&W buy some whiny 17 year old... Color by Zeroluxxx Ghetto Blaster by mannykins and Awesomeness by me..


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

thats one sick shot ....


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

damn Chris that shot's sick
but youre still not ****ing doing it right


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

BAN DEHATE







Whack ass artisits


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_damn Chris that shot's sick
but youre still not ****ing doing it right










uh.... Im sure im not but curious to know to what your refurring too..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

nothing in general. Just bring that phrase up again from h20 w/e when you told me 'i wasn't doing it right'


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

ban!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_nothing in general. Just bring that phrase up again from h20 w/e when you told me 'i wasn't doing it right'


ahahahah oh... h20.. you def did seacreats right..
best phone call ever...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

ahahahah oh... h20.. you def did seacreats right..
best phone call ever...

yeah it was...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah it was...





































ah **** santi was on the line too??


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
ah **** santi was on the line too??























both times we talked you were on speaker... with like 10 people gathered around.. Granted those ten people are trusted people that have no clue who you are so DL is still in effect.. no names were used... I just wanted to hear/share the story........... best most awesome part? You calling back to tell me one more thing.... i about pissed my pants dude.. def my ****ing hero that night... i still hate you and chris hajjarnarnarnar for leaving me with a hefty bar tab.. I'll tag ya back though, next yer.. 


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 9:15 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

ha ha he paid for that night over and over.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha he paid for that night over and over.









do tell my twin bro from another mo


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
ah **** santi was on the line too??












































the best was defitenely the call back...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Considering he was PASSED out on our floor and not HIS condo ha ha 
also dude puked on someone elses floor.

and he got kicked alot for being in the way of french toast















The memories keep coming back to me now


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
both times we talked you were on speaker... with like 10 people gathered around.. Granted those ten people are trusted people that have no clue who you are so DL is still in effect.. no names were used... I just wanted to hear/share the story........... best most awesome part? You calling back to tell me one more thing.... i about pissed my pants dude.. def my ****ing hero that night... i still hate you and chris hajjarnarnarnar for leaving me with a hefty bar tab.. I'll tag ya back though, next yer.. 

_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 9:15 AM 10-10-2008_

haha nice. Dude! I had no idea we left you with a huge bar tab!! I got you next year for sure.... Im glad you guys got a kick outta that though, def. was an awesome night








Shut the hell up Shawn


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
haha nice. Dude! I had no idea we left you with a huge bar tab!! I got you next year for sure.... Im glad you guys got a kick outta that though, def. was an awesome night








Shut the hell up Shawn










its cool man.. the following story told the next da via cell phone was well worth the money


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

its cool man.. the following story told the next da via cell phone was well worth the money


haha glad you got a kick out of it homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

We all got a kick out of it wyman!! 
Best year ever


----------

